# اقتراح عمل قسم البث المباشر



## اغريغوريوس (6 فبراير 2009)

:hlp:اقتراح  عمل قسم البث المباشر يعني الفيديوهات الي الناس تشفها مباشر زي اليوتيوب وغيرة:smil16:


----------



## Scofield (6 فبراير 2009)

*
والله يبنى انا بقول من زمان نعمل قناة مباشرة من النت خاصة بالموقع بس الحج روك مش عارف رايه ايه الصراحة
يعنى قناة تبقى فيها مثلا فترة افلام دينية فترة تانى منوعات كده يعنى و الحكاية بسيطة خالص لو كل واحد اتبرع بساعة من وقته هتبقى قناة حلوة و لذيذة
*


----------



## محب الانسانيه (7 فبراير 2009)

اقتراح مميز


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2009)

موضوع كهذا يحتاج الى مادة كبيرة, يحتاج الى فيديوهات, يحتاج الى تنظيم و تنسيق العرض, يحتاج الى سيرفر خاص للبث, يحتاج و يحتاج

اهم شئ ينقصنا حالياً هي المادة و تنسيق العرض..

الموضوع كبير جدا.. و صعب..


----------



## egyptchristian (7 فبراير 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> :hlp:اقتراح  عمل قسم البث المباشر يعني الفيديوهات الي الناس تشفها مباشر زي اليوتيوب وغيرة:smil16:



فكرة رائعة يا اغريغوريوس. ولو ممكن نعمل زي قناة راديو على الأنترنت خاصة بالمنتدى تذاع فيها الترانيم والعظات واعتقد ان المنتدى به مادة كافية. 

http://st-takla.org/Links/Coptic-Links-20-Online-Christian-Broadcast.html


----------



## sunny man (8 فبراير 2009)

اقتراح رائع و يحتاج الى جهد كبير

فلنصلى الى الهنا القدوس حتى يتحقق هذا الحلم​


----------



## Scofield (8 فبراير 2009)

*مستعد ان اعلمكم كيفية انشاء محطة ازاعية او تلفزيونية تعمل مباشرة من الانترنت و تكون على سيرفير مجانى ايضا لو احببتم*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*فكرة روووعة ياريمو
وممكن كل واحد يشارك بحاجة
بس هو عايز وقت كبير
وجهد جامد جداا جدا
رببن يساعدنا كلنا ويسهل الموضوع​*


----------



## Scofield (8 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *فكرة روووعة ياريمو
> وممكن كل واحد يشارك بحاجة
> بس هو عايز وقت كبير
> وجهد جامد جداا جدا
> رببن يساعدنا كلنا ويسهل الموضوع​*



*
ولا جهد ولا حاجة البث ده عبارة عن برنامج بتشغله يبث الملف اللى عاوز تبثه على النت
العملية كلها متاخدش منك 5 دقائق
وعموما انت بالذات مش هعلمك حاجة عارفك تجيب ضرفها:t30:
*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

scofield قال:


> *
> ولا جهد ولا حاجة البث ده عبارة عن برنامج بتشغله يبث الملف اللى عاوز تبثه على النت
> العملية كلها متاخدش منك 5 دقائق
> وعموما انت بالذات مش هعلمك حاجة عارفك تجيب ضرفها:t30:
> *



*لا ياعم مش عايزك تعلمني حاجة
بس اهم حاجة
ربنا يسهل وتعملوها
لتمجيد اسم الرب
وافادة الاخريين​*


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2009)

*ياريت فعلا يكون فى عرض للافلام الدينيه هنا فى المنتدى*
*انا كان نفسى قوى فى الفكرة دى*

*ولو ينفع اساعد انا مستعده *


----------



## Scofield (9 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *ياريت فعلا يكون فى عرض للافلام الدينيه هنا فى المنتدى*
> *انا كان نفسى قوى فى الفكرة دى*
> 
> *ولو ينفع اساعد انا مستعده *



*
اتبرع ولو بجنيه لمستشفى الكتاكيت 1905 ولك الاجر و الثواب عند الله
بجد يا حجة تويتى لو روك يقبل الحكاية دى هنزل شرح بالصور فى المباركين اشرح ازاى نعمل قناة خاصة بالمنتدى و متخافش يا روك مش هناخد من السيرفير حاجة هنعملها على موقع زى اليوتيوب كده و نجيب اللينك هنا بس المهم انك تخلى اللينك يشتغل على الصفحة انت فاهمنى طبعا
*


----------



## vetaa (9 فبراير 2009)

*بجد ياريت*
*ولو ينفع كمان تجيبوا ابونا زكريا هتبقى جميله قوى*

*واهو ريمون ناوى يساعد بطريقه جديه جدا*
*واللى قولت عليه يا زعيم صعب اهو اتحل*

*يلا وافق بقى*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 فبراير 2009)

*ممكن ننقل من البالتوك بالميك مباشر  ابونا زكريا بيبقي يوم جميل جدا وابونا عبد المسيح كمان*​


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2009)

في فكرة اسهل و افضل.. بس تحتاج دعم من الاعضاء المباركين.. حاقدم الفكرة و طريقة المساعدة في قسم الاعضاء المباركين, و لو في مساعدة و دعم يبقى نجرب..


----------



## Ferrari (9 فبراير 2009)

الفكرة جميلة خالص وياريت تتم

الرب يبارك اعمالكم ويعوضكم


​


----------

